# building custom enclosure... finally lol



## kellen.watkins (Oct 8, 2011)

So I've been preparing eli's custom enclosure for well over a month now finally got some time off work and started hitting the drill and saw yesterday and my girlfriend is doing the majority of the painting, had to call it a night yesterday got too late and I started getting too drunk lol here is what I got accomplished so far I'm going to go finish up after a pet adoption drive for the company I work for.

The part I'm kneeling in is the top and the other part is the bottom


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice! good job so far


----------



## toxxxickitten (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks awesome, thus far!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 8, 2011)

Key word so far lol I think it will come out all right

kinda nervous never built a reptile enclosure before by myself.


----------



## toxxxickitten (Oct 8, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> Key word so far lol I think it will come out all right
> 
> kinda nervous never built a reptile enclosure before by myself.





I'm sure it will be just fine.  I wish I was as handy. I'm not sure what I'm going to do when Cuddles will need a bigger enclosure.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope it will tooo, will post more pics later today, @ toxxxickitten I would search the cl ads for a tank, anything you can order is insanely expensive especially. When you add in shipping


----------



## toxxxickitten (Oct 8, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> I hope it will tooo, will post more pics later today, @ toxxxickitten I would search the cl ads for a tank, anything you can order is insanely expensive especially. When you add in shipping



I'll keep my eye out on CL. I know I can find some rather good deals. I may even look into maybe paying someone to build an enclosure for me.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 8, 2011)

It cost me about 300 including tools


----------



## james.w (Oct 8, 2011)

What are you sealing it with?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 8, 2011)

Drylock is what I'm gonna use to protect the wood, and I got some caulking that can be safely ingested made by GE


----------



## sherthisisit (Oct 8, 2011)

Good job pal, it looks nice and solid!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you I'm surprised how good I am with a jig saw lol on my way to pick up where I left off


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's so more pics didn't quite get finished but will be donr tomorrow morning here are some pics


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 8, 2011)

Its coming along great! 

Can't wait to see what the gu thinks of it!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 8, 2011)

Ain't it  he/she better like it I've been busting my ass to make it lol I'm glad it came out okay I was worried cause I don't have the best of tools. The thing is freaking heavy. All I have left to do is put on the other door, put in another stud, a lil caulking work, and install the lights and by next weekend my gus will finally have an enclosure to really play in


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 9, 2011)

Finally done, just gotta let it sit for a week to air out


----------



## james.w (Oct 9, 2011)

How much substrate do you plan on putting in it? How does it open? Did you use glass or plexi glass?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 9, 2011)

5 inches of substrate up to the litter dam I can always put more in towards the back. It has 2 doors thhat are 4' wide in the front that come down so it kinda makes a ramp when you lower the door, if you look close each door has 2 hinges and 2 latches which means I'm gonna need 4 locks which is good cause there is a toddler in my apartment. I got 1/2" plexiglass routed in the doors held in with jb weld (they ain't budging) with caulking to seal away the jb weldAnd one door is painted on the outside cause my giirlfriend painted the wrong side on accident lolAnd one door is painted on the outside cause my giirlfriend painted the wrong side on accident lolAnd one door is painted on the outside cause my giirlfriend painted the wrong side on accident lolAnd one door is painted on the outside cause my giirlfriend painted the wrong side on accident lol

And one door is painted on the outside cause my giirlfriend painted the wrong side on accident lol


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 9, 2011)

Yay! It looks great! I'm excited to see the interior all decorated and pretty!


----------



## fastforward (Oct 10, 2011)

Dude that looks like a nice set up with the couch and all. I was thinking of maybe using a tegu enclosure as a huge coffee table. Not sure if that may stress them out though.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 14, 2011)

Got vanilla and eli moved in to their new 8x4 I've never seen vanilla happier eli though I don't think I've seen him so pissed lol I had to stress him out and chase him around to switch enclosures I'm sure he will get over it, he was jowel popping and doin the snake tail thing earlier, I gotta 4' fixture with a ge natural light bulb and a reptisun 10.0 in it, 160 watt solarglo and a red night light for lighting, I got organic potting soil for substrate hit the temps perfect (well I think so) its 74 on the cold side max 69 minimum (my thermometers record max and min) 91 max ambient hot 82 min this is day and night and a 112 basking spot humidity is 63 min and 81 max. I plan on more decor but that's with time, and its so cute vanilla and eli sleep in the same hide even though there are 2 hides  they are getting along excellent they bask side by side instead of one on another, and I've decided to try and not hibernate vanilla until next year so hopefully I can keep her awake


----------

